# Sugerencia para los New Threads



## saramar

Hola a todos,
me encanta haber encontrado este foro, quería aprovechar para animaros a todos los moderadores del foro a seguir así porque lo llevais muy bien (a pesar de alguna opinión en contra que he visto por ahí).

Mi sugerencia es que ahora que habeis modificado el formulario de preguntas para añadir la frase o el contexto del término, podíais añadir un campo (de 10 a 15 caracteres) para introducir el área exacta de la traducción porque a veces se puede traducir un término sin más contexto sólo con saber que se usa en Biología o en Química, por ejemplo.

Un saludo a todos
Sara


----------



## fetchezlavache

hola saramar. i don't speak spanish, still learning, veeeery slowly, but i can try and guess.

are you saying that there were modifications made in the 'ask a question' feature ? i understand you're suggesting an addition to the fields, but does _ahora que habeis modificado el formulario de preguntas para añadir la frase o el contexto del término_ 

mean 'now that you've changed the 'ask a question' field to include the sentence or context of the word'... ?


can anybody confirm or infirm this please ? 

i'm aware that i'm demanding, but not all of us speak spanish 

thanks in advance, as usual


----------



## Leopold

Yes, fetchez, you're right, she's talking about the New thread form in Specialized Terminology.

Sara, I think it can be a good idea. We (mods and Mike) discussed this before changing the old form, but left it behind. I think we were waiting for the form to be stable before doing any change to it.

I'm glad you point this out, since sometimes we find people giving examples so short that we have to guess the knowledge area too.

I'll let you know if I get to know anything on this matter.

Regards,
Leo


----------



## fetchezlavache

thanks leopold, i was wondering why we didn't have it... but i guess it's a matter of time i suppose.


----------



## Leopold

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> thanks leopold, i was wondering why we didn't have it... but i guess it's a matter of time i suppose.



I think that's the idea.  
Thank you for being so patient.

Leo


----------



## saramar

Thanks Leo, 
for answering him and for the explanations
And sorry Fetchez, I would have to write it in English, but one tends to do it in its own language to explain better what he/she thinks
Regards
Sara


----------



## Leopold

No problem sara, in fact these forums are supposed to be multilingual. So you can write in whichever language you like (of those with forums, of course). If someone doesn't speak that language I'm sure some kind forero or mod would translate it for everyone to understand.

Regards,
Leo

PS: fetchez is "her" not "him", as far as I know.


----------



## saramar

Ohhhhh!!!!!!!!! Sorry Fetchezlavache, with so long name I thought you were  a male, don't ask me why  

Regards
Sara


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Sara,

I agree with your idea.  We have discussed making the bottom field, shown below, obligatory.  We are discussing this, and other options to try to ensure that adequate background or context is provided.  One of the main reasons for implementing the input form was to achieve exactly what you are asking for.

Saludos,
Cuchu

PD- click on the thumbnail below to make it larger.


----------



## saramar

Hi Cuchu,
I was thinking about something more specific, a field with 10-15 characters, with a heading like Topic or Area or something so, to put the area of knowledge related with the term to be translated.
It's only an idea
Saludos
Sara


----------



## cuchuflete

saramar said:
			
		

> Hi Cuchu,
> I was thinking about something more specific, a field with 10-15 characters, with a heading like Topic or Area or something so, to put the area of knowledge related with the term to be translated.
> It's only an idea
> Saludos
> Sara



Gracias Sara,
I like the idea...I'd probably go for more positions, to accomodate things like,
"non-destructive testing, boiler industry". LN, Leopold and the other mods who work in the ST forum will, I am sure, take your advice very seriously.

We all want to improve the process.  Once we have it working well in ST,
it will, in a similar if not identical form, be rolled out to Vocabulario and other forums.

Saludos,
C


----------

